# Anzugsmoment am M3 und Socom



## Jester (1. Dezember 2010)

kann mir jemand helfen? ich benötige mal die anzugsmomente der umlenkungsschrauben und zwar für ein m3 und ein socom. auf der intense seite habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden


----------

